# Hymer cupboard plastic inner door retaining straps



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,
Not sure the correct description of these but on our B614 they are fitted to most of the cupboards that open outwards.

I had one that broke and decided to replace it with an original. As I could only buy a pack of 10 for £13.06 I thought I would offer 6 for sale on here if anyone is interested.

each one cost me £1.30 so I am offering 2 for £3 includes postage in UK. Seems to be fair I hope. Picture attached.

If you are interested best to send me a message.

Thanks,
Robin


----------

